# Looking good! (Another bredli pic hehe)



## Herpetology (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m a bit biased but I can’t believe how good they’re looking and not even at their peak colours!


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Jul 24, 2020)

Mate that is a gorgeous bredli. Looks like so much potential for amazing adult colours

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## adderboy (Jul 24, 2020)

Pity we can't have them here in WA. They are a good-looking snake - esp the hypos, and yours looks particularly nice.


----------



## Laikin (Jul 25, 2020)

WOW! beautiful snake, you must be really proud.


----------



## Shaughan (Jul 25, 2020)

I love it congrats


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I’m a bit biased but I can’t believe how good they’re looking and not even at their peak colours!


Congrats on the bredli! And successfully uploading the pic....


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 25, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Congrats on the bredli! And successfully uploading the pic....


Maybe I’ll make a uploading pics for dummies


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Maybe I’ll make a uploading pics for dummies


Yeah, you do that.


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Harpo (Dec 5, 2020)

Looking good mate. Is this a sibling to mine?


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 5, 2020)

Harpo said:


> Looking good mate. Is this a sibling to mine?


Yup this was the only one I kept back (aswell as the one that first hatched, he has a bit of black on him tho, this one has none from what I see, especially down the tail as that’s usually the darkest area!)


----------



## Harpo (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice!

I don't think mine has any black at all either. I'll take this as a chance to post a pic or two.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Dec 31, 2020)

View attachment 330472

* There a bit old now and he is getting darker with age, but i realy like his colour .*


----------



## Harpo (Dec 31, 2020)

Man, that bottom pic is really nice! I also like the colour. I love my hypo girl, but a classic male would be nice too. He's a ripper.


----------



## Southernserpent (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks good mate nice clean creams


----------



## CF Constrictor (Dec 31, 2020)

*When i first got him.*


----------



## Harpo (Jan 25, 2021)

Oh man, she looks so fine! I think one or two scales might be going black - top photo. 11 months old the other day.


----------

